# Rubik's Magic - Broken string



## Pedro (Feb 14, 2009)

So, I got my magic today, from cube4you (the new black one)

I was playing with it and all of a sudden I saw a broken string sticking out
the metal thing is also sticking out

I took some pictures:





 I highlighted the metal thing





 from the other side

I was wondering if I should just remove the string and leave it like that, or maybe restring just that one...or what?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 14, 2009)

Pull it out of the magic by holding the metal part. If you have extra strings, figure out where the broken string went and replace it.


----------



## Garmon (Feb 14, 2009)

I had my magic for less than an hour before it broke, I am too lazy to fix it. 
You should get an extra string.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm missing a string too, actually two, but I have one out because my dad said he may be able to make one out of fishing line and he would need to know how big to make it, lol, I think he'll fail, but its better than having to pay for a new one.


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 14, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I'm missing a string too, actually two, but I have one out because my dad said he may be able to make one out of fishing line and he would need to know how big to make it, lol, I think he'll fail, but its better than having to pay for a new one.



Duh! The length of the Rubik magic string is 18 inches long.

Edit: The length converted in centimeters: 45.72 cm

That should help some cubers finding the length of the magic string.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 14, 2009)

you can't solve with broken strings
you can't solve anything


but seriously, I think cubesmith sells replacement strings


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 14, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> you can't solve with broken strings
> you can't solve anything
> 
> 
> but seriously, I think cubesmith sells replacement strings



If you have fishing line, use the basic knot and the square knot.
And if you don't get it, I just make a video how to make a rubik magic string out of fishing line.


For proof: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpwXdo2Js84[/URL

Edit: cubesmith are out of rubik magic strings. [URL="http://cubesmith.com/Parts.htm"]http://cubesmith.com/Parts.htm


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 14, 2009)

I can never make a good knot in fishing line, I don't know why but they always slip


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 14, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I can never make a good knot in fishing line, I don't know why but they always slip



basic knot doesn't slip, square knot slips.

If you put the basic knot on both of the ends, then, do a square knot. It will slip but it will stay put.
So the basic knot is blocking the square knot from slipping away.

I try it for myself. It work!

But if your still confused, I make a video whenever I feel like it.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6229


----------



## Odin (Feb 14, 2009)

Slip knots slip


----------



## Pedro (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks, folks

I took the string out (after solving and unsolving it a couple times), and seems to work

got a 4.68 avg12...not bad for the 1st day, I guess


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice. MTS.


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey! Check this thread out
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9715


----------



## BluePi1313 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm missing 3 strings, all of them are broken ones. I know how to string a magic, but I don't know how to fix a string. Cubesmith strings are sold out, so what should I do? And if your answer is to make a new string, then how?


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 29, 2010)

cube depot has magic strings.


----------

